# 7th/11th Hussars



## grayman (14 Jul 2006)

Help please.  I've done research, checked the forums, still need help from the local army.ca historians.
I have purchased a 7/11 Hussars cap badge and still have not been able to find any reference to the units colours.  I know they have been disbanded and swallowed up and rerolled, any info on this units colors would be greatly appreciated.

Thanx in advance


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (14 Jul 2006)

Here are the emblazoned battle honours of the 7th/XI Hussars

Somme 1916, Arras 1917 '18, Vimy 1917, Hill 70, Ypres 1917, Passchendaele, Amiens, Cambrai 1918, Valenciennes, France and Flanders 1915-1918

Honorary Distinction: badge of the The Royal Rifles of Canada with year-dates "1941"

Note this is distinct from the Battle Honours of "The Sherbrooke Hussars" who are the result of the merger of "The Sherbrooke Regiment" and "The 7th/XI Hussars"


----------



## grayman (14 Jul 2006)

CHEERS !!


----------



## Echo9 (16 Jul 2006)

As a follow on to this, you may want to check out www.regiments.org

It's got pretty good unit histories of just about every regiment in the commonwealth, including battle honours, colours, allied regiments, regimental colonels, mergers, etc.

The URL for the page on the 7th/XI Hussars is here:
http://www.regiments.org/regiments/na-canada/volmil/qc-cav/936H7-11.htm


----------

